# Wisemans Ferry yaking



## sails (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi All,
I joined my sister Arpie ( Roberta )at Wisemans Ferry on the w/e for a yakking session/ fishing trip after a Sat morning family get together at the town park.

We launched at the NSW waterskiing camping grounds wher e we were camping and headed across the main Hawkesbury river to Webb Creek, which is just to the nth of where we launched. The tide was coming in and we used it to carry us up the creek, both flicking lures. Me with hard bodies and Roberta on soft plastics.

We drifted up for one of two ks' before heading back, and although we saw fish on the sounders , spooked them in the shallows, and they were rising to take things from the surface we could not encourage a response to our lures.

That type of activity really showed the advantage of the peddle power over paddling, as every time I stopped paddling on my Erics Canoe on the return trip I was going backwards at quite a rate.

We had a great time , spent Sat. evening eating lamb chops with a couple of beers and shared a bottle of red, and went to sleep listening to outboards running up and down the river as the night stalkers chased the evenings catch. We wondered what it was when we heard them yahooing.!

Sunday we were picked up by a fishraider, "Tied 'n Knots" who was good enough to share some of his knowledge of the river with us and try to put us onto some jewies. He succeeded admirably, and between the three of us we boated about 14 jewies, but all under size. We got some keepers; flathead, bream and flounder, but we will have to return another day for the jewies. At least now we know some of those tightly held secrets such as best bait, rig, presentation and most important, area. How good is it when some one lets you into their knowledge base!! You're a Champion Pete.

keep on yakking
Sails


----------



## sails (Apr 14, 2007)

Hey Occy, 
I tried to peep under the blindfold, but all I could see was the bottom of the boat, and one mangrove filled bay looks the same as the next if you are new to an area!! 
What I can share is that the preferred bait is peeled Sydney prawns on a lightly weighted hook, with a longish leader, and fishing in about 12 - 15 ft on a mud bottom. 
cheers
Sails


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

That's not a bream it's a dolphin  what a thumper. Good fishing everyone.
Cheers
Pam


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Sails and Arpie ... thanks for your reports and pics. Awesome bream - fattest one I've seen! :shock: Great to get among the jewies too!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWR3XwIEAACBfgAAQQqdiKAGgEAA//9+wMAC2bEU9TaJiaaDQBoAMhFPJqbQgAAAaACVU/0lPTKeiMhtI0MjTTIGhA9BUwtBMX8YcgYCxUYPt8MCzJzCcjTXqtVlZXM9z5OpJQp6Q6oouYSMUQWbsjn5fbpNrGgbkR1WSP2jaxqkPYr2GKuw4X0D67Gdmi2S7Eze9yIpwxtYGCoEHgo7PSjPAXCOR2lEQYZMXULpvMoCHFFa2hMkkgCFBIGxwXGEQwuV+LuSKcKEgO6+BAg==


----------



## rnmars1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Are you sure there's no trick photography there? That bream is a monster !!!    Sounds like a top week-end.


----------



## Schmidty (Jul 28, 2008)

"no fight, very sluggish, heavy & unresponsive " - This bream was just too fat...


----------



## doubletrouble (Dec 6, 2007)

What a rip-snorting jaw dropper ..... is your face tired yet from grinning? (^_^)
Great bream, and enjoyable report.
Cheers


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow thats very weird looking head shape on that bream! Very fat and deep, nice report and pics!

Chop


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Chop said:


> Wow thats very weird looking head shape on that bream! Very fat and deepChop


That's no bream. It's a snapper in drag.


----------

